
Truck driver has GPS jammer, accidentally jams Newark airport - Andome
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57597971-71/truck-driver-has-gps-jammer-accidentally-jams-newark-airport/
======
cnvogel
I'd call it “accidental” when, for example, a selfmade TV antenna with
amplifier starts to oscillate and thereby blocks GPS reception in a harbor:

[http://gpsworld.com/the-hunt-rfi/](http://gpsworld.com/the-hunt-rfi/)

But the jamming device owned by the grossly negligent truck driver performed
even better than designed (if one would call these brute-force wideband
jammers “designed.”). And the fine imposed on the guy for operating those
deliberately is well earned.

{edit: spelling, wording}

------
gohrt
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6123535)
GPS signals are surprisingly easy to disrupt (economist.com) 208 points by
douglasfshearer 13 days ago | comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4122654)
Illegal GPS Jammers Are Widespread, Study Finds (techweekeurope.co.uk) 65
points by baha_man 421 days ago | 52 comments

------
wil421
And this is why GPS and cell phone jammers are illegal...

------
yuhong
Looks like the company was Tilcon.

